# Carmspack Sumo & Vinny



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I am posting these gorgeous pups for Carmen. 


Carmspack Sumo
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=691615

















Carmspack Vinny
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=555192


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sumo is a fuzzy little chunk! And Vinny is very handsome!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this for me Tina.

Vinny is about as dark a black sable as you can get . His sister is like him. Brother Agro is a working police dog . Seems like all the pups came out rhino tough like their mother Sabrina . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tina, are you considering this puppy? :wub:


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Tina, are you considering this puppy? :wub:


No, these are Carm's pups, but I'm considering one from the same breeder. Not having much luck finding long coats from reputable breeders, but have gotten some good recommendations...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, they are gorgeous. And I am jealous!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What breeder did Sumo come from?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What breeder did Sumo come from?


I think Carmspack is his breeder.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I think Carmspack is his breeder.


She is! I was looking at a breeder whose dogs are related to hers.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes Sumo is my breeding with some of his ancestors going all the way back to my beginnings 35 years ago. These are all service / working dogs. One or some in each and every generation including Purina Hall of Fame winning police dogs, SAR dogs, RCMP dogs , explosives dogs and even seeing eye from the same genetics. 
Sumo is rich in old herding stock and every generation is advanced forward with tracking ability.

His pedigree has been provided . Carmspack Sumo.

His sister looks like him, long coat also. There is a female by the name of Carmspack Journey training for Sch H with Joanne Plumbs club. I think she, Carmspack Journey will grab attention (in a positive way) once she restarts training this spring after winters break. They are just one year old this March 3. Journey is not a long coat.
There has been so much positive feedback on Journey. 
Fred Boutin will be a rival with a very nice male from SchH 3 Carmspack Chunko
10 - Fred Boutin & Carmspack Chunko - Rainforest Photography Carmspack Chunko - German shepherd dog

I do not breed for colour and I do not breed for coat. How they come out they come out.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

